# Hilfe zu einer Spiegelung



## Fanati (6. April 2004)

Hallo erstmal! Das hier ist mein erster Post in diesem Forum 

Hätte gleich eine Frage zu einem Bild, welches ich mit Photoshop gemacht hab.
Sollte eigentlich ein "F" darstellen, welches auf einer spiegelnden Oberfläche bzw. eher auf einer durchsichtigen Platte liegt.
Ist die Spiegelung (wenn es eine ist) halbwegs gelungen? Wie könnte ich sie verbessern? Welcher Hintergrund ist am geeignetesten? Und wie setze ich am besten Abwedler / Nachbelichter ein?

Sind viele Fragen, hoffe aber ihr könnt mir nen bißchen helfen.


----------



## Ju02 (6. April 2004)

Hi,

also wenn das mit Photoshop gemacht ist,dann : kompliment!
Ich hätte eher auf ein 3d-Programm getippt...


----------



## zirag (6. April 2004)

Hi
ich würde die DeckKraft noch etwas verringern und einen leichten Verlauf ( nach unten ) ins Transparente verwenden 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Fanati (6. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zirag _
> *Hi
> ich würde die DeckKraft noch etwas verringern und einen leichten Verlauf ( nach unten ) ins Transparente verwenden
> 
> ...




Thx. Also das mit der Deckkraft hab ich mal gemacht. Aber kannst du das mit dem Verlauf ins Transparente bitte etwas erleutern. Bin noch nen ziemlicher Photoshop Anfänger.


----------



## da_Dj (7. April 2004)

Hm wegen dem dunklen Hintergrund kann man ja gar nicht über den fehlenden Schatten meckern [höchstens auf der Spiegelung] aber die Spiegelung, sollte doch etwas verzerrter wirken oder? Sieht so "geleckt" aus 

Hintergrund? Glas oder leichtes Metall könnte gut aussehen. Abwedler und Nachbelichter setzt du so ein, dass es möglichst realistisch aussieht (seltsame Schatten/Reflexionen fallen meist arg ins Auge  )

P.S. sieht schonmal gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## Fanati (7. April 2004)

So hab irgendwie versucht eure Vorschläge aufzugreifen. Doch ich glaube, dass ich durch meine Ungeschicktheit das Bild eher verschlimmbessert habe. 

Also ich habe die Deckkraft von 50% auf 30% reduziert, das Spiegelbild etwas dunkler gemacht und es leicht verzerrt.


----------



## da_Dj (7. April 2004)

Ist doch ganz gut bisher


----------



## phsychomantis (7. April 2004)

jo ich find das F so dolle,dass ich es gleich mal mit paint nachgemahct habe^^.es waren 2 stunden arbeit und es soll keine verarsche sein.ich will nur zeigen,dass das einfache system von paint auch für 3d buchstaben teilweise taugt.normalerweise würd ich auch sowas mit c4d machen aber paint ist oldschool und muss auch mal wieder verwendet werden

stay cool fanati

ps:irc @ q.net #am0k!

rechtschreibfehler gehören unserer kultusministerin oder mister ist auch egal .kann als rehctschreibefehler gedeutet werden.ihr wisst eh was ich meine 

bla   ;-)


----------



## Fanati (7. April 2004)

Hallo phsychomantis,

ich finde, dass dir das "F" sehr gut gelungen ist. Mit Paint ist dies eine reife Leistung. Wenn ich an meine alten "Paint - Zeichnungen" denk ....

Fanati


----------



## phsychomantis (7. April 2004)

ich hab das bild mal ohne den"leuchteffeckt" gemahct um die spiegelung hervorzuheben:


----------



## Lobi (7. April 2004)

Hi... also das F find ich auch sehr gelungen... das erst mal dazu )

Allerdings hätt ich es wesentlich weiter nach hinten gekippt, denn wenn es wirklich auf einer Glasplatte liegt, dann würd es in dieser Position runter rutschen.

Ok... ist es eben aus nem anderen Winkel fotografiert... geht auch...

Ich find nur es sieht ein wenig "unecht" bzw unrealistisch aus so...


----------



## phsychomantis (7. April 2004)

da rustch nix,das F (photoshop) steht/liegt wie ne 1 und naja fluchtpunktperspektive sollte man shcon verstehen.das ist ist knaggisch und jung .da rutscht nix!


----------



## fluessig (7. April 2004)

In irgendeiner Ebene hast du Verunreinigungen. Wenn man das Bild im rechten unteren Bereich betrachtet, dann sieht man einen Rahmen von einem F, dass da wohl mal positioniert war und dann verschoben wurde, der Rand blieb aber noch liegen.
Ansonsten zieh ich den Hut vor dir - find ich schon eine gute Leistung. Ich würde allerdings den Winkel ein wenig verändern und das F etwas weiter nach hinten klappen.
Achja, und das exakte Spiegelbild hat mir besser gefallen als das verzerrte.


----------



## phsychomantis (7. April 2004)

tom hats geschafft.dein F wird berühmt,du hast shcon 2 leute damit beeindruckt^^.es geht aufwärts.das mit dem F unten rehcts hab ich ihn schon gesagt,aber er meine das fällt kaum einem auf 

ps:ich kenn fanati garnicht,doch ich nenn ihn einfach mal tom


----------



## phsychomantis (7. April 2004)

hier ich hab auch mal ne spiegelung versucht,aber ich glaube es hat cnith so ganz geklappt.

unter dem feuer steht "straight to hell". es sollte sich das feuer auf den buchstaben spiegeln.saht ihr da ne spiegelung?

(3 stunden arbeit mit photoshop 8.0)


----------



## Senfdose (7. April 2004)

Nunja wer sich PS 8 leisten kann für den ist der Rest auch kein Problem mehr!

ist das Feuer eine Einladung zum Grillen?


----------



## fluessig (8. April 2004)

> Nunja wer sich PS 8 leisten kann für den ist der Rest auch kein Problem mehr!



Man muss sich solche Produkte nicht leisten können - könnte ich selbst nicht. Bei uns an der FH ist auf jedem besseren Windowsrechner PS 7 drauf - als wir das bekamen war's noch brandaktuell.


----------



## Senfdose (8. April 2004)

oh dann ist ja gut  Sorry!:-(


----------

